# Anfängerfrage



## Centerman (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich begeistert in Diablo 3 eingetaucht bin, bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das mit dem Schmiedehandwerk läuft. Bekomme ich eine höhere Fertigkeitsstufe nur dann, wenn ich Gold dafür bezahle oder auch durch das Herstellen von Gegenstände. Vermute mal eher ersteres aber fragen schadet ja nie:-)

Danke schon vorab für Antworten.

Grüße


----------



## Theopa (17. Mai 2012)

Nur gegen Cash


----------



## Centerman (17. Mai 2012)

Ok. danke schön!


----------



## colisa (20. Mai 2012)

Nuja, ab dem 4ten lvl brauchst du noch Papiere, die du dann im Alptraum schon ab dem ersten mob finden kannst.
Danach Bücher (ab berühmt), die wahrscheinlich ab Hölle droppen, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Mai 2012)

Ja droppen am Anfang von Hölle, genauso wie die Seiten bei Albtraum, is genau das gleiche


----------

